# New website to discuss Irish shares



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2007)

We don't allow discussion of the valuation of shares on Askaboutmoney, but a regular user of Askaboutmoney has set up a site for such discussions. 



This post is for information only. The site has no connection to Askaboutmoney.

Brendan


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Mar 2007)

Who set it up?


----------



## techman (18 Mar 2007)

I set it up ccovich.

Thought it was a good idea to have an Irish website to discuss investing/saving in the Stock Market and specific shares etc.

I'd welcome any suggestions you might have.


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Mar 2007)

Best of luck with it techman.

I suggest prominently displaying a strong disclaimer!


----------



## GreatDane (19 Mar 2007)

Hi

Great idea, something I've always wanted to see here but Brendan has strong views against it ...

Anyway, I'll be over for a nosey 

Cheers

G>


----------



## Calico (19 Mar 2007)

techman said:


> I set it up ccovich.
> 
> Thought it was a good idea to have an Irish website to discuss investing/saving in the Stock Market and specific shares etc.
> 
> I'd welcome any suggestions you might have.



Nice job! Is it difficult to set something like that up?


----------



## techman (19 Mar 2007)

No. Not really.

Just register your domain name, get your hosting and some discussion board software.

The only difficult part is getting members and having an active community.


----------



## z108 (20 Mar 2007)

Good Job techman. see you there


----------



## naitkris (20 Mar 2007)

Good work techman. A prominent disclaimer would be a good idea though as mentioned and the forum would probably need active moderation to prevent spammers pimping penny stocks.


----------



## techman (20 Mar 2007)

Thanks naitkris.


----------



## smiley (28 Mar 2007)

great to see tecman...

just out of interest..why were we never allowed to discuss individual shares on askaboutmoney ??

Is there a worry of litigation or something??


----------



## igora (28 Mar 2007)

Congratulations Techman... See you there..


----------



## LDFerguson (30 Mar 2007)

> just out of interest..why were we never allowed to discuss individual shares on askaboutmoney ??
> 
> Is there a worry of litigation or something??


 
Fadó, fadó, when I was a Moderator on Askaboutmoney I seem to remember that the thinking was twofold - (1) nobody can predict what way any share is going to move, so such discussions would be mere exercises in who can make nicer arguments in favour of their own theories, although they could be misread as forecasts by inexperienced AAM readers and (2) there's always a risk of the site being hijacked by vested interests trying to push rubbish shares, start baseless rumours etc.  There was probably a litigation worry, too although that could probably be extended to many areas that AAM does get involved in.


----------



## NiallA (20 Apr 2007)

ldfergerson, i'd share some of your concerns regarding the possibility of somebody ramping shares etc.

it will need some good moderation i think.

best of luck with it anyway techman,


----------



## techman (21 Apr 2007)

There will be no ramping of shares or the promotion of vested interests on www.askaboutshares.com

Just as the promotion of vested interests is prohibited on Askaboutmoney by vigilant moderators.

techman

www.askaboutshares.com


----------



## NiallA (22 Apr 2007)

i'm not saying you would ramp shares techman, but a person could set up themselves with various different user names and recommend a particular stock hoping to cash in on any rise in the share price.

i seem to remeber the 'city slickers' in one of the redtop english newspapers were accused of ramping shares, because they bought shares, and then tipped them in their column, and then allegedly profited on the rise in the share price.

I just think 
1. a health warning should be put up that the site cannot be relied on for financial advice and that people should check out shares fully before investing in them and 
2. people should declare if they own shares that they are discussing
3. posts of the type 'watch this share it is going to rocket' should be banned.

as i said, best of luck with it techman,  i have already registered on the site.


----------

